# PACE 2012!



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Proactive Criminal Enforcement training Sep 24-26 in Sturbridge, MA

http://www.pace-ma.org/


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Great training. Highly recommended.


----------

